# good varmint gun



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey all. Im thinking next year Im going to start hunting varmint (squirlle, groundhog, and coyote). I was wondering what an all around good gun is. Im planning on getting a ruger 10/22 for tree rats, is that to small to get a clean and fast kill on a groundhog? I know its to small for coyotes. I was looking into getting something no more the $500 for coyotes in .223. I will be reloading shells with a buddy who has an ar-15 so I kinda want to stick with the .223. I was thinking about a ruger mini-14 (used so I can afford a scope) but not sure if this would be the ideal varmint gun. I like the idea of the 14 though. Is there anything else I could get used or new cheap enought that would do a good varmint job in .223 so I could invest in a good scope?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

.223 would splatter a ground hog and do some serious pelt damage on a yote.

i'd go with a .17 remington or .204 ruger 

(.17 remington is centerfire, 223 necked down to 17 and shoulder moved back)


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a .17 I use for all of the animals mentioned above and it works great . I just make sure and get diffrent ammo for the diffrent species.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

remember, 17 rem, not 17hmr


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

littleking said:


> remember, 17 rem, not 17hmr


Now would that 17 rem be good for tree rats? Figured anything over 22mag or .17hmr would be overkill.

Also what would be a good gun in my range that fires the 17rem.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

take a look at what savage has in a .223
they are usually better priced than most any brand and are great shooters right out of the box.

http://www.savagearms.com/


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The .17 Rem. is a bit too much for squirrels.  Though it's the same diameter as the .17 HMR, they are entirely different. The 22 mag and .17 HMR are almost identical. The .17 Rem is in a class all of it's own. Performs best handloaded, but factory ammo may get better as it gains popularity among fur hunters. The cheapest gun I can think of chambered in .17 Rem is the Rem 700, though I've heard more poor reports than favorable. I know Tika makes one, and Sako, and I'm sure there are others I'm not remembering or aware of. When I was looking, all of these were over the $500 mark, but there may be something new out there. If fur isn't so important, you might as well stick with the .223 for convenience. The 10/22 will kill a groundhog quite well, but shot placement is important, and distance should be fairly short.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

jeffmo said:


> take a look at what savage has in a .223
> they are usually better priced than most any brand and are great shooters right out of the box.
> 
> http://www.savagearms.com/


This right here seams good, and im sure its gonna be slightly cheaper at a store then the suggested retail.


http://www.savagearms.com/12fv.htm


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

A .223rem will do fine on groundhogs and coyotes. A dead groundhog is just
that a dead groundhog. As for the coyotes the more damage you do the 
faster they die. I use a .243win with a 70gr. Nosler ballistic tip bullet from
Federal ........nice.   
That .22lr will be a good squirrel gun but a cheap used shotgun is easy to
hit them with.
Good luck.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

if your looking for a top of the line varmint gun-coyotes, ground hogs, etc... (too powerful for squirrels) then look into the remington xr 100 rangemaster in .204 ruger. a SEEWT gun, but a little pricey-700-800, but is worth every penny...


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

you should be able to get a used model 700 in .17 rem for that price


.204 is a great calibre, way to powerful for squirrels.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Whatever caliber, Savage makes a phenomenal trigger, with superb accuracy for nearly half the price of a Rem 700 and Win (I'm not a big fan of ruger). Just give Savage a look, there bolt system is like butter too.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

smallieguy said:


> A .223rem will do fine on groundhogs and coyotes. A dead groundhog is just
> that a dead groundhog. As for the coyotes the more damage you do the
> faster they die. I use a .243win with a 70gr. Nosler ballistic tip bullet from
> Federal ........nice.
> ...


Yea I dont plan on eating the groundhogs, just helping out some farms and perfecting my shot. So as long so the faster they die the better, I would hate to hit one with a 22lr and not kill it but harm it and it go in its hole, would rather know its done for good, so 223 would be ok wit me, same as coyotes, dead is dead, I might not get as much pelt, but Im more or less hunting for the sport and possibly skulls, I wont be selling pelts just collecting some, and more importantly, keeping up american tradition, by spending time outdoors with friends.

If I miss a squirrel with a 22 it runs free, and Im out one rat. Im ok with that, Basically shooting them for target practice, I will eat what I shoot, but I would rather have the challenge of the 22lr. That and they are so cheap to shoot.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

I understand your points perfectly.  
Good luck.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

kennedy327 said:


> Yea I dont plan on eating the groundhogs, just helping out some farms and perfecting my shot. So as long so the faster they die the better, I would hate to hit one with a 22lr and not kill it but harm it and it go in its hole, would rather know its done for good, so 223 would be ok wit me, same as coyotes, dead is dead, I might not get as much pelt, but Im more or less hunting for the sport and possibly skulls, I wont be selling pelts just collecting some, and more importantly, keeping up american tradition, by spending time outdoors with friends.
> 
> If I miss a squirrel with a 22 it runs free, and Im out one rat. Im ok with that, Basically shooting them for target practice, I will eat what I shoot, but I would rather have the challenge of the 22lr. That and they are so cheap to shoot.


in that case a .17 rem would be perfect, then again im kind of partial to them.

if you have 223 reloading equp readily avail then you might go that way though


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have had a couple Mini-14s in my day and they are not very accurate right out of the box...the 223 would be a good varmint caliber though..I would suggest Savage as well if you are set on staying around 500..I think you can get a FV for around $450 roughly...you might want to keep your eyes open around the local shops for a used rifle to..you have a good 4 months or so until its time to hit the hog fields again..I hunt alot with a 700VS in 223 loaded with a 40gr V-Max and Win 748 powder..good luck with your choice.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i have a remington 700 lv sf .17 remington...it ran me about $640 but i got a good deal...gun usually goes for around $720 or so....you can get it in the bdl also..and CZ offers one blued/walnut i believe....that would be the cheapest way to go


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats a nice looking rig.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i'd like to see an accurate mini-14. also your description of accurate.... there has yet to be a mini-14 that can hold a 4" group @ 100/200yds. great gun and love them, just not very accurate.

nice looking lvsf, i have the walnut, standard barrel. free floated, bedded in .17 rem...

here are groups:

200 yds:








100 yds:









load data: 22.3 grs. of Aliant Reloader-15, Remington 71/2 primer, 25gr Hornady V-Max, OAL 2.176"


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

You may want to try the Stevens line of firearms made by Savage. Heck for $500, you could get 2 different calibers in the Stevens and quite possibly enough left over for ammo.

For great info on Savage firearms, go to

www.savageshooters.com

.223 would be great for groundhogs and yotes, plus it is fairly cheap to use. 

I have very little knowledge of the .17 Rem.

Good luck on whatever you choose to use.

lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just read on another website that Ruger is supposed to announce a MOA Mini-14 today..talk about some wierd timing with this thread...the ones that I have owned both Mini-14 and 30 were not accurate.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow, that would sell like hot cakes! I can't believe how popular the mini 14 is with its inaccuracy. Where did you get that info??

Lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Its was on a varmint hunting website called the varmints den.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I just went and checked the link and it takes you right to Rugers website..so you can get all the details there.


----------

